# two rivers



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

Hello again, its SHROOMWINKLE headed out again to my favorite spot tommorow TWO RIVERS and expect to have the same problem i do every year... find way to many so if you know of anyone looking for some give me a call will post pics tommorow. good look to everyone !!! they are out there


----------



## luvnmorels (May 6, 2013)

Will definitely buy some from you. We would prefer to buy fresh.


----------



## shroomwinklefanclub (May 7, 2013)

Ah man I will take my usual 30lb order PLEASE!!!


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

30lbs might be a week a way but i'm sure i'll have an extra 10 lbs. or so but have to share the love i'll give you a call tommorow afternoon ... still have the same # ?


----------



## shroomwinklefanclub (May 7, 2013)

If you are askin me, yes #'s the same ill take what I can get -pick'n &amp; grin'n!!


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

i'll give you a call then, after looking through the past week post dont know how tommorow will be, haven't seen the ground yet but like I always say if someone finds 5 i'll find 5 lbs. always the first big bagger in eastern NE ...... get out tomorow or ill get them !!!!


----------



## shroomwinklefanclub (May 7, 2013)

Sounds good...wouldn't be your biggest fan if I didn't know you're the best!


----------



## luvnmorels (May 6, 2013)

Well let me know also please. We don't want as much as your biggest fan though.


----------



## shroomwinklefanclub (May 7, 2013)

How much you lookin for there luvnmorels?? I'm helping my man Shroomwinkle get rid of some of the 25-30lbs he found today!! Two Rivers!!


----------



## mamawinkle (May 8, 2013)

Hey got some pictures pending of those morels!! @luvnmorels and biggest fan


----------



## dtellis (May 8, 2013)

If there are any left, I would be interested in buying a couple of pounds?


----------



## mamawinkle (May 8, 2013)

Can u email me a phone # what's your location?? [email protected]


----------



## dtellis (May 8, 2013)

Mamawinkle- Yes, sending you an email now.


----------



## mamawinkle (May 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## luvnmorels (May 6, 2013)

Looking for just a couple pounds


----------



## luvnmorels (May 6, 2013)

To finish my last post. I am getting some this weekend from another seller if you have others buying from you.


----------



## mamawinkle (May 8, 2013)

Where ya located?


----------



## cheddar (May 9, 2013)

I know where two river is, grew up around there. Did you know Dick Day?


----------

